# Any NI meets



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

:buffer: guys just wondering, do yas ever do any NI meets?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

AaronB said:


> :buffer: guys just wondering, do yas ever do any NI meets?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87613
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84979

yes


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

lol do you have any coming up?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just jump on the ferry and come to Scotland :doublesho :thumb:

Bryan

PS you could doss down in the unit........all heart us eh LOL!!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL hope the ferry is "lowered car friendly"


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

AaronB said:


> LOL hope the ferry is "lowered car friendly"


That sounds like you're coming Aaron 

Bryan


----------



## markcnc (Nov 17, 2008)

hey every1 yea a meet in ni would be gr8 lad lol


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Now this would be a trip I think DaveKG would like 

Bryan


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

markcnc said:


> hey every1 yea a meet in ni would be gr8 lad lol


looking at having a meet the christmas week


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

blr123 said:


> That sounds like you're coming Aaron
> 
> Bryan


wouldnt mind a trip to the land of the scots, got a few mates over there 

anyway, any ideas of location for the NI xmas meet?


----------



## markcnc (Nov 17, 2008)

BillyT said:


> looking at having a meet the christmas week


yea that sounds good where abouts are you??


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

will have to go rallying in a field, get the car all mucky for my first DW meet LOL






*hides*


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

markcnc said:


> yea that sounds good where abouts are you??


the last couple of meets have been at parkgate garages in belfast my m8 charlie owns it and we can use the inside to keep dry


----------



## markcnc (Nov 17, 2008)

BillyT said:


> the last couple of meets have been at parkgate garages in belfast my m8 charlie owns it and we can use the inside to keep dry


thats grand lad my astra will be there lol goining to detail it this weekend so it will need one by time the meet lol any numbers yet???


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

last time we had 10 cars its pissed all day an the time before about 20 and some demos of polishing


----------



## markcnc (Nov 17, 2008)

BillyT said:


> last time we had 10 cars its pissed all day an the time before about 20 and some demos of polishing


o rite well ill put the word around lad what about a pho shout sometime with the cars from ni ????


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Now this would be a trip I think DaveKG would like
> 
> Bryan


tried to get him to come over before but he wasnt interested.... I even offered to put him and the mrs up.

and the megs day in April!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i just need to talk charlie into coming in over the christmas break now


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> tried to get him to come over before but he wasnt interested.... I even offered to put him and the mrs up.
> 
> and the megs day in April!


I'm not sure about Dave & the Mrs but put us up and we might be persuaded :thumb:

Bryan

PS Ireland is a fabulous place well worth a visit!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

blr123 said:


> I'm not sure about Dave & the Mrs but put us up and we might be persuaded :thumb:
> 
> Bryan
> 
> PS Ireland is a fabulous place well worth a visit!


no worries but now there will be a newborn to wake u all up!!! lol would be good alright!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

BillyT said:


> looking at having a meet the christmas week


Are we any closer to setting a date? I need to work one day over Christmas to provide cover...and I don't want to miss the meet :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

BillyT said:


> i just need to talk charlie into coming in over the christmas break now


Na, just for the keys and the alarm code. :lol:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

PJS said:


> Na, just for the keys and the alarm code. :lol:


Has your alleged naughty behaviour been forgiven :lol: Good to see you back :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Alleged? Nothing alleged about it!
Then again, nothing naughty either!
So there you have it - clear as mud. :lol:

Cheers - hope to see you when the next meet is planned.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

if you are stuck for a place for the xmas meet, I would be more than happy to have you all down to my place! There plenty of space so could maybe get a few cars in and worked on!

Ryan


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

thats the ticket ryan....2 mins from me lol


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

I bumped the wrong meet thread earlier wondering when / if the Christmas eet is going ahead ...doh!

Off topic:


PJS said:


> Na, just for the keys and the alarm code. :lol:


Haven't seen you online since the last meet (due to circumstances beyond your control as you explained), good to see you back. I gave the Bilt hamber sealant a shot...I like it it and too easy to use! I'm still very fond of the collinite though. Also Mikey, Jonesy & Marty have converted their evil ways and now are great believers in clay barring...I tried to tell them, you just gave them the gentle push (over the edge:lol with your demo that they needed.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

theres a new thread m8


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

John G said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Haven't seen you online since the last meet (due to circumstances beyond your control as you explained), good to see you back. I gave the Bilt hamber sealant a shot...I like it it and too easy to use! I'm still very fond of the collinite though. Also Mikey, Jonesy & Marty have converted their evil ways and now are great believers in clay barring...I tried to tell them, you just gave them the gentle push (over the edge:lol with your demo that they needed.


:lol:
How's the mitt working out?


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

PJS said:


> :lol:
> How's the mitt working out?


That was Mikey (my co-pilot for the day) that bought the mitts.

He wore them the whole way back to Dublin as he was cold ...ahhhh! :lol:

I think he found them difficult to look after to be honest as the long hair on them gets so tangled. He was *mega*impressed with the clay bar, and infairness it did his car the world of good, the paint looks much better and feels super smooth.


----------



## Ralli///mart (Oct 22, 2008)

*Here Here for the clay bar*

Yes chaps, i had a good go at some evo 9 allloys I picked up on the cheap.
Gave them a good going over with some general tar remover and then gave them a good claying and finished of the lot with Rimwax. these are really easy to keep clean now due to their super smooth surface. One step at a time though the car is next up for the clay bar in the new year:buffer:

Some pics before and after



























































































Well would you look at that Johnny g, you've got your own smiley now.
strange looking seagull though. :detailer:

Might be heading down to the next meet, ill keep an eye on the forum
to see where and when.

Marty :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Marty - seems to be Parkgate (same as last time) on the 27th December

Hopefully be there with Kaner.eB


----------



## Ralli///mart (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheers Curtiz :thumb:


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Ralli///mart said:


> Well would you look at that Johnny g, you've got your own smiley now.
> strange looking seagull though. :detailer:
> 
> Might be heading down to the next meet, ill keep an eye on the forum
> ...


That's not very funny!!  :lol:Teasing me of my painful anguish with seagulls!

:lol:


----------

